# earthed or grounded surfaces



## Butterfly06

Hi, what's the meaning of this in Spanish? I read this sentence in an instruction's book of a table saw:
"Guard against electric shock: avoid body contact with earthed or grounded surfaces"

" Protéjase de descargas eléctricas:evite el contacto físico con superficies conectadas a tierra" (¿?)

Thanks!


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Butterfly06 said:


> Hi, what's the meaning of this in Spanish? I read this sentence in an instruction's book of a table saw:
> "Guard against electric shock: avoid body contact with earthed or grounded surfaces"
> 
> " Protéjase de descargas eléctricas:evite el contacto físico con superficies conectadas a tierra" (¿?)
> 
> Thanks!


 
Parece que sí, pues grounded viene del verbo ground que significa "to connect electrically with a ground".  Y earthed significa "To hide, or cause to hide, in the earth". So....


----------



## lpfr

Sí. Se dice "grounded" y es, como dice Carolina, algo conectado a la tierra.
  Lo que es curioso es que, en general, lo que se hace es conectar a la tierra los aparatos y las máquinas, tanto las industriales que las de las casas. Aquí dice de no tocar la tierra. Debe tratarse de una operación muy especial y peligrosa en la cual el operador trabaja sobre conductores "vivos" (con tensión).
  En este caso, "earthed" es sinónimo de grounded.


----------



## cirrus

Carolina Rocío said:


> Y earthed significa "To hide, or cause to hide, in the earth". So....


En este caso no es asi.  Como dice más abajo, en este contexto earthed es un sinónimo de grounded.  Lo interesante es que, por lo menos en BE, se habla más de earthed que grounded.  Por ejemplo si un pararrayos no está earthed no funciona.  

Grounded normalmente tiene un significado más general, se habla de personas que están grounded - se entienden a si mismos, tienen enfoque y cuando los demás se ponen histéricos tienden a seguir iguales.

Ahora me pregunto ¿cómo se dice earthed (en el sentido eléctrico) y grounded (en el sentido de carácter) en castellano?


----------



## igres

Hola a todos,

En mi opinión puede haber un matiz entre "earth" y "ground" en el sentido de que la primera es "tierra" mientras que la segunda se refiere a "masa", un término muy común en electricidad y electrónica, y que se traduce por "chasis".
El chasis de un aparato se puede, o no, conectar a tierra.

¿Que opinais?

Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Sí, estoy de acuerdo que puede haber ese matiz.


----------



## cirrus

igres said:


> El chasis de un aparato se puede, o no, conectar a tierra.


Aquí cuando se instala calefacción central o nueva grifería por ejemplo una ducha o monobloque en la cocina es necesario conectarlo to earth with an earth bonding.  Como en esta foto. ¿Esto también sería un chasis o hay otra palabra?


----------



## lpfr

Creo que Igres se refería a aparatos que no se pueden conectar a la tierra, como el caso de los aparatos de radio de automóviles, o los aparatos de los aviones, o de los teléfonos celulares.
  El caso de las instalaciones sanitarias, salvo en los aviones, o autobuses, es diferente porque toda la tubería (si es metálica) esta conectada por ella misma a la tierra.


----------



## cirrus

lpfr said:


> El caso de las instalaciones sanitarias, salvo en los aviones, o autobuses, es diferente porque toda la tubería (si es metálica) esta conectada por ella misma a la tierra.



An earth bond is a cable which connects the appliance to the earth. Obviously a bath isn't floating in space. The idea is that if electricity has to find a path to earth it chooses the cable first rather than you. The pipes might be plastic and not conduct electricity. 

The same applies to a lightning conductor. This is a piece of metal down the side of a building connected to rods that go deep into the ground.  You want the lightning to travel down the outside of the building and into the earth rather than through the building which might destroy it. 

Both of these are examples of earthing.  It's the difference between a 3 pin plug (image) and 2 pin connection. A 3 pin has an earth connection.


----------



## osubeav

*uta.fi/FAST/US1/REF/usgbdiff.html*
* 
British English to American English dictionary.  **Earth wire = ground wire (in electricity, electronics)*
*
In American English grounded means the same as earthed in UK.
*


----------



## jalibusa

En climas o ambientes secos, las personas acumular al moverse carga estática que se descarga al tocar algo que está puesto a tierra, con una chispa a veces bastante molesta. La redundancia de "earth" y "ground" creo pretende satisfacer las dos maneras de referirse a lo mismo.


----------



## cirrus

Es evidente que en AE se habla de grounding mientras en BE más bien earthing.  Todavía me parece que no ha surgido con certeza una acepción en castellano que da en el clavo con el término.  

Acaso es un reflejo de la cultura aquí que se obsesiona con los riesgos de descargas eléctricas por ejemplo es ilegal tener un enchufe (fuera de los chiquitos para afeitadores) en el baño.  Cuando se viaja en España o en América se nota que muchas veces los sistemas de cableado eléctrico son más sencillos, muchas veces carecen de earth y las descargas más frecuentes.


----------



## xururaca

Here's something I'm translating right now:
The terms "ground"(North  American practice) and "earth" (most other English-speaking countries)  are used synonymously in this Standard. 
So yeah...it's basicaly the same.


----------



## Glarravi

Los dos significan enterrar. 
Ground is la tierra. 
Earth is la tierra. 

El Chasis es siempre grounded pero hay metales que si o que no conducen la electricidad. Por eso hay que tratar los pedasos diferentes para ver cual si.


----------

